# Cake recipe posted on 2/24/21, Maraschino Cherries and Walnuts



## kcdaisy17

Does anyone remember the recipe posted on Feb 24, 2021 called "Grandmaw's Company's A Comin" Cake"?
It was in a Blast From The Past section.
I want to know what size pan to bake it in, and whether to grease the pan, line with waxed paper, or dust with flour. I don't think this was included in the recipe. It reads like this is a one pan cake. Bundt pan, Angel Food? 

I found the same recipe with an internet search, but no baking pan size, or preparation. 

I wonder if it gets frosted or not. 

Thanks for your help. I hope someone knows the answer.


----------



## keetza

kcdaisy17 said:


> Does anyone remember the recipe posted on Feb 24, 2021 called "Grandmaw's Company's A Comin" Cake"?
> It was in a Blast From The Past section.
> I want to know what size pan to bake it in, and whether to grease the pan, line with waxed paper, or dust with flour. I don't think this was included in the recipe. It reads like this is a one pan cake. Bundt pan, Angel Food?
> 
> I found the same recipe with an internet search, but no baking pan size, or preparation.
> 
> I wonder if it gets frosted or not.
> 
> Thanks for your help. I hope someone knows the answer.


Here it is!


----------



## mattie cat

It says to bake at 350 for 1 hour. 15 min. So that sounds like a bundt cake. I would just drizzle a glaze over the top when you remove from pan.


----------



## seamer45

This cake would certainly need a well greased and floured angel food pan, it’s a large amount of batter. Parchment on the bottom would be a really good idea.
A simple glaze, confectioners sugar and water, a tiny, tiny pinch of salt and just a couple drops of vanilla, or even a little cherry juice to flavor. Be sure to taste it as you make the glaze so you don’t go over the top. Sounds yummy.


----------



## MMWRay

A large bundt pan will hold this. Grease well and coat the pan with flour or sugar. As much sugar as is in this it will be very sweet so no frosting required. A sifting of confectioners sugar might be pretty but on a moist cake it will disappear so might not be worth the effort.


----------



## Maureen Therese

The top layer is the final one third of the nuts and cherries, so it wouldn't need to be frosted or you would lose sight of them.


----------



## JTM

Maureen Therese said:


> The top layer is the final one third of the nuts and cherries, so it wouldn't need to be frosted or you would lose sight of them.


Top layer of the cake pan becomes the bottom of the cake when removed from the pan.


----------



## Nanny White

I would use an 8 inch loose bottomed cake tin, greased and lined, the cake would then be served with the cherry and nut topping on the top, and would need nothing added.


----------



## deb.fiala

Sounds yummy, let us know how it works out.


----------



## BigSteelerFan

My late Aunt Mary made this cake and baked it in an angel food a/k/a tube pan.


----------



## vmcmacken

The recipe calls for baking soda, but instructions say baking powder AND baking soda. Anyone catch this and/or know what's correct?


----------



## JLEIGH

Sounds good.


----------



## Orangewoman

many recipes have both baking soda and baking powder---


----------



## Casper12a

I looked for a recipe that had the cherries and walnuts. Look at this link
https://www.browneyedbaker.com/russian-pound-cake/


----------



## kcdaisy17

I made this Company's A Comin' Cake today. Very yummy. I used the baking soda as listed, and added 1/2 tsp of baking powder, which was mentioned in the directions, but not listed with the ingredients. It turned out just fine. It does NOT need icing or even a glaze or 10x dusting. Baked it in a angel food cake pan.
It was moist and delicious. It tasted somewhat like a coffee cake. I think it would be fine to use blueberries or apples or some other fruit if you wanted to change it up from the cherries. I'll definitely make this again. I think it's time for another cup of coffee, with a piece of cake of course.

Thanks for your suggestions


----------



## Maureen Therese

JTM said:


> Top layer of the cake pan becomes the bottom of the cake when removed from the pan.


I have made many cakes like this, and I do not invert the cake. I leave the fruit etc on the top. I generally use loose bottomed pans.


----------

